# Anyone need a LOGO?



## jazak (Oct 10, 2006)

I know a lady who makes great logos. If anyones interested let me know. She charges $30-$35 per logo depeding on how much you want done to it. Here are the two she made me. Also here is her email adress, if you do contact her let her know Jared aka jazak from Kocaj Tree & Evergreen Lawn Care sent you. 

[email protected]


----------

